# Access Point mit Router verbinden?



## Andre Hartmann (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ist es möglich, den Access Poit "Net WLAN D-Link DWL-2100AP 108MBit" mit meinem Router zu Verbinden, sodass auch die W-Lan Clients das Internet benutzen können?

Vielen Dank!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andre Hartmann


----------



## metalux (26. Februar 2005)

Nabend,

 wieso sollte das nicht möglich sein einen AP mit einem Router zu verbinden? 

 Gruß Jens


----------

